# GTO 06 Production Schedule



## fca719 (Oct 17, 2004)

From Mateja's review on Chicago Tribune: "Shipping is the reason '06 GTO production will begin in May, so the '06s will arrive in the traditional fall time frame."

It means we may expect discounts on the 2005 sooner this year.


----------



## fca719 (Oct 17, 2004)

Replying to myself: The past weekend there was an ad in the SF Chronicle advertising a 2005 GTOs are here - 1000 rebate. The MSRP may have increased, but I think it is so as to accomodate future dollar fluctuations. GM will not overprice the car this time.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

fca719 said:


> GM will not overprice the car this time.



Fat Chance. Don't hold your breathe about this quote!


----------

